# My Take On Flash Drive Storage



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Got fed up with racking through a drawer to find my Flash Drives so came up with this to put on the desk. I used a couple of old Cds as a lazy susan.

All scrap timber from the bin, the material used on the inner section was Paulownia and new Guinea Rosewood. The lid is Brown Tulip and Paulownia and the top section of the lid is Southern Silky Oak.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Classy storage solution.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That reminded me very much of my dad's tobacco humidor. I loved the smell of the pipe tobacco and the look and feel of the turned hardwood.
_Really_ nice job, Harold!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Harold, you organized people are really a bother to me..... :wub: Where is the challenge, the thrill of the search, when everything is neat and tidy like that. 

That is a fantastic idea. I'm thinking maybe a couple slots for the SD cards that I have might fit in the middle.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is so cool...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Harold, like fellow member and friend George, you don't show many projects but when you do..WOW


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Harold.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great idea Harold.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...now I can get rid of all the cd boxes...and they won't get scratched...

Excellent...


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't show the box to your relatives------You'll be making more boxes next week


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! What a nifty solution. Your flash drives are organized, close to hand, and out of sight. Well done.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great creativeness, with simple things! wow! congratulation!
Sid


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great craftsmanship! I love it!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks a lot, the kids just informed me that they need one. Add it to the list of projects to get done!


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind comments. I didn't spend much time on it as I have Bursitis
In the elbow at the present time, supposed to be resting it but after 3 weeks got fed up with sitting around doing nothing.

Brian The slots for the SD cards is a great idea. Wish I had thought of it earlier, never mind I can take it apart and still do it without any problems. Thank you for the idea.

Doug Too late the grand daughters have already spotted it and have put in an "ORDER" saying something along the lines of their friends will be green with envy, so another couple to make now.

Harold


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

It looks like a real fancy hat box. I like the mat color contrast too


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Ignorance is bliss. Now that I know what is possible, I may go nuts. Nice project.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Just thinking it might be handy to have storage for SD and compact flash cards too . Seems I have all of those scattered around the house


Ok I see someone beat me to it lol 



BrianS said:


> Harold, you organized people are really a bother to me..... :wub: Where is the challenge, the thrill of the search, when everything is neat and tidy like that.
> 
> That is a fantastic idea. I'm thinking maybe a couple slots for the SD cards that I have might fit in the middle.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

pal said:


> Doug Too late the grand daughters have already spotted it and have put in an "ORDER" saying something along the lines of their friends will be green with envy, so another couple to make now.
> 
> Harold


Not just your granddaughter´s friends are green of envy... me too!!!!!

Nice job, Harold.


----------

